# 2002 Altima rear shocks



## Walter Mills (Jun 29, 2006)

Has anyone changed rear shocks on '02' Altima? Are there any Altum or special tools needed? I just purchased a pair of KYB GR-2 gas shocks and I am not sure if the upper mount is correct. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Walter Mills said:


> Has anyone changed rear shocks on '02' Altima? Are there any Altum or special tools needed? I just purchased a pair of KYB GR-2 gas shocks and I am not sure if the upper mount is correct. Any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


same mounts.. they're stock replacement shocks.. i wouldn't do them my self if i didn't have tools though.. but you don't even need a compressor because the springs are mounted in another location..


----------



## Walter Mills (Jun 29, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> same mounts.. they're stock replacement shocks.. i wouldn't do them my self if i didn't have tools though.. but you don't even need a compressor because the springs are mounted in another location..


Thanks for the reply!!!!


----------

